# Focus on Imaging



## Richard Earney (Jan 23, 2008)

If anyone is at Focus on Imaging on the Monday and fancies an LRF meetup, then contribute to this thread!!!


----------



## Sean McCormack (Jan 28, 2008)

You already know I'll be there..


----------



## Richard Earney (Feb 21, 2008)

A quick bump in case any Lightroomies want to meet up!


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Feb 21, 2008)

I'm not going this year, sorry guys.  Maybe next year though!


----------



## DonRicklin (Feb 26, 2008)

OT: Yo Richard, How did Focus go?

Don


----------

